

Why I Left Finance - igul222
https://medium.com/unforgettable-moments/d7e3ce948e55

======
kristianp
I for one think that for each company that is fined for illegal market fixing
activities, at least one person should be prosecuted and sent to jail and even
more people should be banned from working in the industry. There isn't any
deterrent to breaking the law for the purpose of profit.

